# How to stock 5 gallon betta tank



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have one AMAZING betta fish. Since he is my first betta fish, his name is Alpha. I love him to much! He swims every day all around! Eats all his food! and the occasional gill flare! He also follows me as I walk in and out of my room! Anyways I hate his conditions right now! He is in a 1 gallon bowl unfiltered. I love him to death so I am going to soon get a 5 gallon tank for him! However I want to do it right! That means wait time for the tanks cycle and everything! I however also want to add tankmates so...what do i get? I know inverts are a good choice if he doesn't attack them..In the one gallon i put in one shrimp fist then Alpha. Alpha never attacked him, but i put 2 more after and alpha attacked them so I think it's a territory thing with him. I have heards otos, snails, and shrimp work. But for a tank that size how many? I also want it heavily planted so the little guy feels at home 
Edit: I also may be able to upgrade to a ten gallon, but that's pushing my luck...


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeaa...I think there should only be a betta in a 5gal. At most 1-2 shrimps or a snail, but I wouldn't add another fish.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

And If It Were A Ten Gallon?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a Betta and 15-20 Red Cherry Shrimp in each heavily-planted 5-gallon tank.

I change 20-25% of the water once a week. I add the shrimp with the light off and leave it off for 10 minutes. I have lots of hiding places including these 4" and 5" shrimp towers and caves I bought from plecocaves.com. Handmade in the US and he can make what size you need in tubes (mine are 2.5").


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

ThoseAre VeryCool Thanks I WillLookInto Those


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a 5gallon for my betta and I just planted it, but it was heavily decorated with plastic plants and a giant holey rock previously. I've had a snail and shrimp with him in the past, but I have bad luck with shrimp. Not with Fish Face, but just in general. So I added two little Panda Garras for cleaning and he ignores them completely. They're quick and able to fit places he can't even if he did care. I've never had any problems with Fish Face picking on tank mates of any sort, but I tend to keep them small.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a betta along with 5 Pygmy Cories in my 5.5 gallon. It's been doing great. Only do it if you have a backup tank though if the betta causes any issues.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

the only back up would be the one gallon tank he is currently in


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

I just want to put out there that Pygmy Cories need at least 10 gallons and Panda Garras need at least 30 gallons.



I'd get a couple shrimp OR a snail. Snails have very high bioloads, and keeping too many will mean tons of water changes and some unhappy fish.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

majesticstorm said:


> Yeaa...I think there should only be a betta in a 5gal. At most 1-2 shrimps or a snail, but I wouldn't add another fish.


Agreed. Cory cats and otos like to be in groups so they are out. One snail or a few shrimps.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

bump


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Why is this being bumped? I feel the question has already been answered. To reiterate:

5 gallon: You should only have your betta. You can TRY to add shrimp but they may end up becoming snacks. You shouldn't be adding any fish.

10 gallon: You can add ONE shoal/schooling species. A lot of people have a few pygmy cories because they tend to hang out at the bottom while your betta hangs out at the top.


Keep in mind that before starting a 10+ gallon community, you should make sure you have adequate space to separately house everything in case it doesn't go well


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

I have one betta and 2 frogs in my 10gallon one. The space gets a lot smaller with plants and driftwood added. Working on getting plants to grow..


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I have one betta who will not tolerate anything else in the tank with it but all the other bettas enjoy having someone in the tank with them.

I have ghost shrimp and red cherry shrimp.

I've also been doing research on snails. Mystery snails, rabbit snails and apple snails - if you have 1 they will stay 1 and keep your tank relatively clean.

Otos are tiny but have a bioload as they poop nonstop but are wonderful at cleaning the tank, especially if you have live plants, probably need a 10 gallon for them at least.

If you research there are plecos that only get to be 2 to 4 inches but you have to be careful to only get one that stays small.

We got a reticulated hillstream loach and it stays pretty small and has very low bioload - plus it looks like a stingray which is awesome - we love him. He doesn't need a group and is fine alone. The bettas ignored him completely. 

There are also a very few types of fish that stay under an inch long - research and find those that stay tiny - the bettas ignore them completely because they are to small to be a threat. 

I understand completely about wanting more than 1 fish in a tank, it makes it more enjoyable to look at. 

As a side note if you have the extra money (friendly suggestion in no way saying you have to get a bigger tank) Wal_Mart has a 10 gallon tank kit for 27.00. They have a filter, hood and the tank. You can choose LED hood or florescent light - get the flourescent if you plant to have live plants. Very cheap way to upgrade to a larger tank for more options on fish. 

Live plants also help with having fish in the tank, they help to naturally produce a cycle and eat some of the waste from the fish. All my tanks have live plants and I absolutely am in love with the way they look and the way the bettas snuggle into them and make them home.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Money Is No Issue. I Don't Have Space For 10


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

*Off topic*

Sorry for reviving this topic but I am planning to get a 5 gallon and divide it in half so I could have 2 bettas in there. (upgrade my alpha into there and get another one). Is that a good idea? And can I put them in sand substrate?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just make sure the divider is really, really secure: Bettas can't go over, around or under it. Sand substrate is fine. There are several threads on making your own divider.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd get a 10. I know at Petsmart where I am, a 10 gallon tank is the same price as a 5 or a 2.5 gal. Weird, huh?

Anyway, I have a docile betta, and he's with 3 African Dwarf frogs and 2 cory catfish right now, with lots of plants to hide in.


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

If I were you, I would really get the ten. they don't have much bigger of a footprint than a five, and they are easier to maintain


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I just wanted to add in about the caves up there. The little holes reminded me of an accident I had with one of my female bettas. Small holes, they get stuck in. I had this castle that, I didn't know had an opening going up into the top, which had a hole, the size of the tip of a finger at top. She tried to get out, got stuck and died. So, when I saw the cave thing--if you have that in with bettas, just be careful. Bettas will try to get through any size hole and not be able to at times. 
Just wanted to share so no one has the accident I did.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The holes in the shrimp houses are slightly smaller than the diameter of a pencil. They only go in about a half inch and don't go all the way through. The houses aren't like an ornament that fish swim into or through. My Bettas inspected and then ignored them. Guess they figured they were big lumps of clay with no purpose. ;-)

I'm sorry to hear your Betta died. It must have been awful.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

TY for the reply as, I am getting 20 cherry shrimp and liked it! I was just afraid it had the holes and didn't want to go through THAT again. It was my first decorating project and I didn't know to check decorations before I bought them. Well, now I put my finger in every one and check for small holes and rough areas. If they have either or both, I don't buy them. 

I think I will be ordering one now. Thanks for the link as well!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're welcome. The Thai Micro Crabs like them more than the shrimp and it's really cute watching them emerge from the holes when the lights go out.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry. I have been gone for a while. Family drama. Anyways I plan on getting a divided 5 gallon tank with 2 bettas (thats why its divided). Sound good? Can I use sand?


----------

